# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  منحة الغفار حاشية ضوء النهار.

## علي الفضلي

أخبرني بعض القائمين على دار الجيل الجديد للنشر في صنعاء ، أنه سينزل قريبا في معرض صنعاء " حاشية ضوء النهار " للصنعاني - رحمه الله تعالى - تحقيق حلاق ، ونسيت أظنه قال لي : في ثمانية مجلدات أو قال لي عشرة. .

----------


## محمد عثمان

أخي :علي الفضلي ..
ماشاء الله مشاركتك كلها قيمة

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

والحمد لله طبع منذ قرابة السنة ، في طبعة فاخرة ، لكنها غالية!

----------


## المستبصر

انا اشتريته اليوم من معرض مسقط ب 64 ريال عماني 
وهو يساوي 167 دولار
ومن كان في عمان وعنده الوقت لتصوير الكتاب ورفعه على النوقع فأنا مستعد لاعارته الكتاب
وهذا رقمي 0096899443691

----------

